
Why working from home should be standard practice - MatthewBF
https://ideas.ted.com/why-working-from-home-should-be-standard-practice/
======
jonfw
I've been enjoying working from home. Hoping that this time period will
normalize remote work in my team such that I can spend a couple of days a week
at home even when everything is back to normal.

The dream is to advance my career a little more in the office and then find a
purely remote role where I can buy a big property where land is cheaper.

~~~
glouwbug
It would wear me down. I need a bit of a chit chat and bullshitting with co-
workers to get through my day.

I can only look at JIRA with so much self-motivation.

